

Show HN: Is your WordPress blog starving for content? It doesn't have to - djtidau
http://sm2wp.com

======
djtidau
Hey guys, just thought I'd throw this out here. This is an ongoing weekend
project that allows people to import/format their social media posts into
WordPress.

I'd observed that many people were putting a lot of time into creating content
on social media networks, leaving their blog to go without. This is a way to
remedy that without changing existing habits.

